# Авиация > Литература >  Рецензия на книгу Жирохова "Опасное небо Афганистана"

## Mig

www.Airforce.ru - С.Пазынич. Рецензия на книгу М.Жирохов «Опасное небо Афганистана»

----------


## Mig

> www.Airforce.ru - С.Пазынич. Рецензия на книгу М.Жирохов «Опасное небо Афганистана»


Как-то уж больно неуклюже Жирохов на форуме АИФ пытается отвертеться от плагиата, мол публикаций белорусских авторов нет в Интернете... 
Есть очень хороший белорусский ресурс, где упомянутые С. Пазыничем публикации в pdf выложены: http://mod.mil.by/armia.html
Наверное оттуда "многостаночник" инфо без ссылок и передрал...

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Как-то уж больно неуклюже Жирохов на форуме АИФ пытается отвертеться от плагиата, мол публикаций белорусских авторов нет в Интернете... 
> Есть очень хороший белорусский ресурс, где упомянутые С. Пазыничем публикации в pdf выложены: http://mod.mil.by/armia.html
> Наверное оттуда "многостаночник" инфо без ссылок и передрал...


И не только оттуда))))) Я вот сначала не знал, что Миша - художник-монументалист (практически как Церетелли). Это ж они широкими полуметровыми мазками краски кладут и тут как говорится три метра вправо-три метра влево ничего не значат. Но когда я увидел свою фамилию над мишиными текстами (которые я не писал )))) в КР и МК, то понял, что еще пара таких "холстов" и на улицу без охраны мне нельзя будет выходить. Коля Качук - тот бедный и так переживает всегда хоть и полковник, если кто-то в его теме копается, а тут целый абзац из его статьи Мишаня хватанул. Я уж наслушался после этих статеек и тут еще раз хочу публично от них откреститься))))  Мы очень мирно и уважительно с Мишей, т.с. расстались))))  Нам простым смертным далеко до могучего размаха художников-передвижников.

----------

